# the 2013-14 NHL thread



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

about a month until exhibition games start. how do you think your team will do?


I'm a Canucks fan, and I think it will be another lost season. They'll make the playoffs, but fizzle in round 1 or 2.
- Not elite anymore, Sedins are still very good top line players, won't reach 100 points anymore.
- not enough depth on the 3rd and 4th lines.
- we are going to need some pretty serious contribution from some rookies to get over that depth issue 
- No idea how motivated Luongo will be (I think he'll be fine, as he's been amazingly professional throughout this clusterfuck)
- How long until tortorella goes snakey on the media here? you know Gallagher will try to be the new 'Brooksie'
- A healthy Kesler (that doesn't dive) changes the team tremendously. can he regain beast-mode?
- defense is solid, if they can reduce the collective brain-farts.
- division is much tougher, which isn't a bad thing - they will be more playoff ready, but no more Presidents Trophies


I also think it was incredibly unfair by the league retroactively punish contracts that were accepted as legal when they were signed. I don't want this to sound like whining because it happens to be my team affected (others were too - NJ, Nashville, Philly, are all in jail due to the rules changing on long term contracts). I just find it amazing that the league can put that much damage on teams that had not broken any rules.

The cap drop of 10m for one season (only to most likely jump right back up next year) also really put a few teams in awful spots. Devils, Flyers were the worst affected. Devils had to watch parise leave, couldn't keep Clarkson, and then Kovalchuk leaves anyway. ouch.


anywho - what say you?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a Toronto fan and I'm convinced that with the acquistions that Management has made during the off season and resigning key players on the roster as well as solidifying the Coaching Staff the Leafs should really suck again this year since it's not a half season.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> I'm a Toronto fan and I'm convinced that with the acquistions that Management has made during the off season and resigning key players on the roster as well as solidifying the Coaching Staff the Leafs should really suck again this year since it's not a half season.


you might enjoy this: 
Who Had A Better Free Agency Day: Dave Nonis or a Potato? http://www.pensionplanpuppets.com/2...ent-eternal-mediocrity-nihilism-for-beginners


/I know I did


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

:banana:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Will this be the year, at long last, when the Oilers make a serious run at the playoffs?

IF they stay healthy.
IF Nuge can GET healthy, and be in the lineup early
IF Gagner can win more faceoffs
IF a couple of unknown quantity defencemen pan out solid
IF Justin Schultz lights it up all year instead of first half only

We have a sniff. But we are still missing pieces, particularly a top 2 D man and a big strong centerman.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> Will this be the year, at long last, when the Oilers make a serious run at the playoffs?
> 
> IF they stay healthy.
> IF Nuge can GET healthy, and be in the lineup early
> ...


It's early--but I will predict no playoffs in Alberta again--Edmonton or Calgary.

But if I'm wrong--oh well, not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Intrepid said:


> I'm a Toronto fan and I'm convinced that with the acquistions that Management has made during the off season and resigning key players on the roster as well as solidifying the Coaching Staff the Leafs should really suck again this year since it's not a half season.


I'm a huge Leafs fan and I truly believe that with the moves they made this year they will be solidly in the top four in their conference for years to come.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> :banana:


Actually, that's pretty good.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

puckhead said:


> I'm a Canucks fan, and I think it will be another lost season. They'll make the playoffs, but fizzle in round 1 or 2.
> - Not elite anymore, Sedins are still very good top line players, won't reach 100 points anymore.
> - No idea how motivated Luongo will be (I think he'll be fine, as he's been amazingly professional throughout this clusterfuck)
> ?


I'm a Canucks fan too and I don't think they've done enough to improve the team to take them any further than they went this year. The Sedins are still elite players but I think the franchise has failed the Sedins to some degree becasue they have not yet to date given the Sedins a true first-liner to play with them. Burrows, Hansen, Carter...none of thoes guys would be on a first line on another team but whoever they put with the Sedins gets points becasue Henrik nd Daniel are so good. I just hope that at some point the Canucks will give the Sedins a true first-liner to play with.
I also think Lou is a better goalie than Scheider and I thin kthe Canucks handled that whole thins horribly...at the end of the day I'm glad that whole stupid controversy is behind us and we can all move forward with who I believe is the better goalie in Lou.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If the Leafs have the same goaltending they got last year, they will be marginally better. If the new goalie they acquired from L.A. turns out to be as good as some say he is, the Leafs will be much better and with a couple more front line players could be a fairly serious contender.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Beware of the Sharks this year... they will be SO much faster sigiifa

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

_To decrease the weight of the jersey, the black shoulder cap was removed. The popular jumping Shark patch will remain on the shoulder. Even more weight was cut out by removing the stripes on the body of the jersey._


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> I'm a Toronto fan and I'm convinced that with the acquistions that Management has made during the off season and resigning key players on the roster as well as solidifying the Coaching Staff the Leafs should really suck again this year since it's not a half season.


As much as I think they are a little better than a couple years ago, I think we'll still be worrying whether they make the playoffs or not.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm worrying already. I hope they make it but I don't think they can sustain success through a full season at this point. Maybe if their goaltending is hot then they will be there.


guitarman2 said:


> As much as I think they are a little better than a couple years ago, I think we'll still be worrying whether they make the playoffs or not.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

this should be fun


_James Duthie ‏@tsnjamesduthie 5m The summer of silence is over. Roberto Luongo's first interview since the Schneider trade tonight/tomorrow on Sportscentre (6et) #TSN
Luongo will report to Canucks training camp, and says he is extremely motivated, but remains uncertain about his future in Van.
Luongo: "I had moved on from Vancouver and was ready to start fresh somewhere else...like a divorce...except she wanted me back."
Luongo also talks about breaking down after not being dealt at deadline and "blacking out" when he learned VAN had traded Schneider.
now Luongo also reveals that in May he had serious talks with the NHLPA about the possibility of voiding his deal and walking away from 40m._


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

puckhead said:


> this should be fun
> 
> 
> _James Duthie ‏@tsnjamesduthie 5m The summer of silence is over. Roberto Luongo's first interview since the Schneider trade tonight/tomorrow on Sportscentre (6et) #TSN
> ...


the videos are here if anyone is interested
http://video.tsn.ca/?dl=nhl-latest/latest/1/0/989824/clip/548

pretty funny that Acquilini showed up at his house on draft day and asked him to turn off his TV


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Lifelong Rangers fan. Glad we have AV behind the bench. Great goaltending...solid D...early season forwards on the IR to overcome but we should be decent. 
Enjoy the Torts show in Van City. Can't wait to see the Sedins and Kesler play his system and he has Lou in net not Henrik. Prepare for shot blocks and collapsing defense. 
Curious how the new realignment and playoff positioning will shakedown but Rangers and Leafs fans will probably be holding their breath into April.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

leftysg said:


> Lifelong Rangers fan. Glad we have AV behind the bench. Great goaltending...solid D...early season forwards on the IR to overcome but we should be decent.
> *Enjoy the Torts show in Van City. Can't wait to see the Sedins and Kesler play his system and he has Lou in net not Henrik.* Prepare for shot blocks and collapsing defense.
> Curious how the new realignment and playoff positioning will shakedown but Rangers and Leafs fans will probably be holding their breath into April.


Honestly, all I want is for a coach to get these guys to actually WORK every shift.
They have had too little result for the talent on the ice in the past few years. They've been floating since the loss to Boston.
haven't been able to kick it up a notch when it counts the most (playoffs) - that's on both the coach and the players. A new voice was needed.

I did like the tactical side that Vigneault brought to the game - he was a pioneer in extremely skewed zone-starts, for example, and a proponent of fancy stats earlier than most. And he had a terrific sense of humour, which was refreshing. I'll miss that part, especially if Torts goes back his old ways with the media. So far Torts has been been open and forthcoming with the media, but we haven't lost any games yet. we'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I vote for the potato as coach of the year before they even start, his will win it all.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

leftysg said:


> Lifelong Rangers fan. Glad we have AV behind the bench.


Rangers fans are lucky to get AV.. my fave coach that we had here...still can't believe we got stuck with snortarella


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.sporcle.com/games/Lauro/nhl-top-50-most-points-for-clickable

42, then time ran out.
hint- zip through the ones you aren't sure of, because you go back to them with a smaller selection


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Nucks - Sharks prospects game streaming here: http://canucks.nhl.com/


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

well this seemed like fun (Toronto - Buffalo brawl)

You have a Tree starting a fight with Phil Kessel,
Kessel trying to chop the tree down
clarkson leaving the bench maybe
a goalie fight
Kessel going back to spear the tree again


http://video.tsn.ca/?dl=pipe42/latest/1/0/1008937/clip/0


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I think brawls like that are embarrassing for the sport...it's a pre-season game for cryin out loud...stupid

looking forward to the start of the season on Oct 1st...looks like CBC has a double header on that night with Leafs vs Habs followed by Jets and Oilers  I sure hope the Jets make the playoffs this year...I actually like to see all the Canadian team make the playoffs


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Here we go boys and girls! Regular season starts tonight!!! Just finished my hockey pool...got 1st pick and took Crosby (no brainer even though he's been injured more than he's played lately). 

I think all the home teams will win tonight - Chicago, Edmonton and Montreal... Not feeling very optimistic about my Canucks...and I till can't believe I have to look at snortarella behind the bench all year... =(


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ohboyohboyohboyohboy 8pm local, hosting the Jets.
-Taylor Hall #1 center with Nuge out
-who knows who #2 center with Gagner out
-new Captain, Ference
-couple other new bodies on D


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

doriangrey said:


> Here we go boys and girls! Regular season starts tonight!!! Just finished my hockey pool...got 1st pick and took Crosby (no brainer even though he's been injured more than he's played lately).
> 
> I think all the home teams will win tonight - Chicago, Edmonton and Montreal... Not feeling very optimistic about my Canucks...and I till can't believe I have to look at snortarella behind the bench all year... =(


I'm not so sure about Edmonton and Montreal but we'll know in about 5 hours.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Game #1: Leafs 4 - Montreal 3


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Ice: 1, Parros' face:0

nasty, nasty tumble during a fight.
looks like a bad concussion out of that one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

puckhead said:


> Ice: 1, Parros' face:0
> 
> nasty, nasty tumble during a fight.
> looks like a bad concussion out of that one.


I saw the video on that this morning. Ouch!! I'm sure they will have to straighten his nose.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

puckhead said:


> Ice: 1, Parros' face:0


Stupid move if you ask me. Way too much fight not enough hockey...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Apparantly Mark Arcobello is our #2 right now.
> 
> I'm just hoping that adrenalin can carry us through a few weeks until we get our centres back. That's pretty tough having #1 and #2 out at the same time. Better now than in March, though.


Ugh. Up 4-2 into the 3rd and lose. Dubnyk was just awful. Our defensive zone play was, also. Ryan Smyth - GET HIM OFF THE TOP LINE DAMMIT, he couldn't take passes, couldn't make passes, couldn't execute other very basic plays. Stick Yakupov up there instead of on the 3rd line.

On the plus side, Hall was OK at center. Boyd Gordon was great on the dot. And Joensu (sp?) was a BEAST just about all night long, he had 1 and could have had 2 or 3 goals easily.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Agree with pretty much everything you said, but I want to add that Dubnyk wasn't just awful he was terribly awful! We could have tried harder in the off season to find help in that area.

Smyth?!?! WTF?!?!

Hall had a tough game and made some bad plays but he's capable of making up for it, I hope he does.

Some of the new guys look great, was happy with that but sad with blowing a lead and losing. Oh well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I might just be hating on Dubnyk but it seems like he's good for a soft goal every game, something within the first 4-5 minutes but after that he plays great. Yesterday it happened again and I thought OK now he's gonna be great for the next 56 minutes but instead let in another 3 he should have stopped. I agree that .920 is good but his .821 from last night was not. I could just be focusing too much on the negative and not seeing the greater picture.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, my beef isn't with Dubnyk long term, though my one complaint in that department is that he doesn't every really steal you a game, as some goalies are capable of doing. I agree Jordan, that he was and is solid as an overall mid-tier goalie. He just looked soft as hell last night - for sure 2 of the goals were soft and probably 4 were stoppable -, and had some other misses/juggles that could have led to even more scoring for the Jets.

Smyth looked very obviously horrid. He was the prime cause of at least half a dozen rushes being stopped, he turned over the puck repeatedly and contributed essentially nothing at either end of the ice....was a horrible fit with Hall and Hemsky. Hemmer had a very good game and looked 'all world' on his goal.

They were just talking on the radio that the Oilers Corsi # was great (chances for vs chances against), 56-57%, something they only did in 6 games out of 48 last year, and generally indicative of a winning team. Just from watching, I would have guessed that as being about right, they really did carry/dominate the play for long stretches. But, as they have done repeatedly in the past few years, they couldn't finish and looked very 'scrambly' in their own end, too much watching the puck or getting way out of position.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I almost feel sorry for the Oilers...almost.
But it's only the first game of 82, so they've got lots of time left.

Just about every team, if not every one, will lose a game or two that way this season.
The key is not to make a habit of it, and to learn from it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Game #1: Leafs 4 - Montreal 3


Game #2: Leafs 3 - Philadelphia 1


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Ti-Ron said:


> Stupid move if you ask me. Way too much fight not enough hockey...


agreed, it's early in the season and already there is too much neanderthal activity on the ice... 

watched the Flames and Capitals last night and was disappointed that Calgary blew that lead and let the Caps come back...Canucks couldn't survive the shark attack...sure hope all the Canadian teams make the playoffs this year.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

doriangrey said:


> was disappointed that Calgary blew that lead and let the Caps come back...


But the Flames were first in the Pacific Division going into the games Saturday Night (Of course it's still very early.)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

TO 2 and 0!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sulphur said:


> TO 2 and 0!


Plan the Parade!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

nice to see the Nucks lay the boots to someone finally. It's been a while


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Steadfastly*
> _Game #1: Leafs 4 - Montreal 3_





Steadfastly said:


> Game #2: Leafs 3 - Philadelphia 1


Game #3 Leafs 5 - Ottawa 4 How long does the run last? When they get Clarkson back, it can only make them even better.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It can last quite a while if we have consistent goaltending.:sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh you leaf fans, letting it get to your head already... The montreal game was a good one, a few good tussles until perros got ko'd by the ice.
Last night they barely won by the skin on their scrotums.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

As much as I like Reimer , they should give Bernier a good run in net and see what happens.

They still looked hapless out there a few times though last night.

TO 3 and 0!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The Flames still have yet to lose in regulation.
Sure it's only 3 games, and they blew leads on both OT/so losses, which could come back to haunt them, but they've started better than expected.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder how many games Kadri will get?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

doriangrey said:


> I wonder how many games Kadri will get?


...looks like he got 3 games...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

doriangrey said:


> ...looks like he got 3 games...


Yep, he gets to play one on his back yard rink, one with the bantam team in Etobicoke and one with his buddies on the mechanical hockey game he got when he was a kid. 

Seriously, I think Kadri has a bit of a mean streak and shows lack of self-control ending up with some stupid penalties.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A classic contest


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> A classic contest
> 
> View attachment 6093


lol... ;oD

On another note, absolutely devastating blow for TSN losing all NHL broadcasting rights for the foreseeable future...it's also too bad because TSN does a way better job of broadcasting NHL games than Rogers Sportsnet does...not sure what sportsnet is like in the east but out here I think that both CBC and TSN do a way better job of broadcasting NHL games... I feel kinda bad for TSN because they've been such a staple for so long...

http://sports.nationalpost.com/2013...body-blow-for-canadas-largest-sports-network/


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> A classic contest
> 
> View attachment 6093


bad comparison, didn't montreals mayor also have a total implosion this year?


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

doriangrey said:


> On another note, absolutely devastating blow for TSN losing all NHL broadcasting rights for the foreseeable future...it's also too bad because TSN does a way better job of broadcasting NHL games than Rogers Sportsnet does...not sure what sportsnet is like in the east but out here I think that both CBC and TSN do a way better job of broadcasting NHL games... I feel kinda bad for TSN because they've been such a staple for so long...
> 
> http://sports.nationalpost.com/2013...body-blow-for-canadas-largest-sports-network/


According to a CBC article, Rogers may give TSN a few games here & there. I'm sure it's an uncomfortable position for TSN, though, having to wait for Rogers to throw them the occasional bone. I agree about the quality of the broadcast: TSN annoys me at times but not as much as the others. Here's the article:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/rogers-scoops-nhl-national-tv-rights-in-5-2b-deal-1.2440645


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> TSN is head-and-shoulders above Sportsnet in their broadcast coverage.


I agree. We will have to see if Rogers sportsnet steps it up now that they got this big new hockey tv deal



buzzy said:


> According to a CBC article, Rogers may give TSN a few games here & there. I'm sure it's an uncomfortable position for TSN, though, having to wait for Rogers to throw them the occasional bone. I agree about the quality of the broadcast: TSN annoys me at times but not as much as the others. Here's the article:
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/rogers-scoops-nhl-national-tv-rights-in-5-2b-deal-1.2440645


I hope TSN gets some games because of they have always been my favorite sports network...


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> doriangrey said:
> 
> 
> > I hope TSN gets some games because of they have always been my favorite sports network...
> ...


TSN _Pub Night._ I wish they still had snooker on. My life just hasn't been the same.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Even back when their bread-and-butter was pro wrestling and darts?


can't say I remember those days ;o) I've liked TSN because for as long as I can remember they carried lots of cfl games and I like their sportscentre highlights show WAY better than sportsnet connected and they do stuff like the all-day nhl trade deadline coverage and they have the best panel - Bob McKenzie imho is the best hockey tv guy out there...TSN has been my go-to sports station and now that they won't be carrying any NHL games it seems like kind of a bummer...especially since Rogers sportsnet got the nhl deal instead because I don't think Rogers SN does a very good job on their nhl game broadcasts... just an opinion...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> bad comparison, didn't montreals mayor also have a total implosion this year?


It's not comparing Montreal & Toronto--it's using the nicknames "Habs" to make a joke...

- - - Updated - - -

As to the Rogers deal, I'll reserve judgment for now, but my initial feeling isn't a good one.


----------

